# newbie here would love to hear from others attending rvh



## wee-san (Aug 26, 2009)

hello everyone im due to start ivf in october at the rvh and would b greatfull for any advice. It would be very helpfull to hear how getting the treatment will affect my work as my work is very heavy and busy. thank you xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome aboard the crazy train wee-san!!!  have you been for bloods?  have you got a shedule plan yet?  definately no heavy lifting during your 2ww.  during dr i couldn't sleep and was signed off work, but this doesn't effect every1!  any questions ask away some of us will be able to answer them for you.  good luck for a successful tx    lmkxx


----------



## wee-san (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for ure reply Imk.  Yes we went for our bloods last wk, we dont hve a shedule plan yet (what is that)lol.   xxx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi wee-san welcome to the mad house, i hope we can all be off great help and support to you as we have been for each other over the year.  Your schedule is like a planner with all your dates of scans and injection dates and amount on it. you will get it closer to your treatment i would think.

I was like lmk i havent had much sleep on treatment either, but you get there eventually, lol...you will have to take it easy during 2ww as you couldnt be bending and lifting etc, alot of girls take the 2ww off work but its not viable for others to do so, so they just take it extra easy.

xx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

well answered shaz   ask away hun while we have many experts on this site!  who is your dr?

some bubbles to get you started xx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi wee-san, thats great that you got started with tx. Do you mind if I add on another question and ask if you are NHS at RFC? We are and signed last Oct with the hope of going through tx this Oct bit it doesn't look as if its going to be until next year now. The waiting lists just seem to get longer and longer


----------



## wee-san (Aug 26, 2009)

nice to hear frm u shaz2, i shall b just taking it easy lol. 
uve bn thru so much shaz2 i hope it all works out for u  
good luck with everything Imk 2 
could i also ask what the injections r like do they hurt lol and what about the side effects??  
were with dr Mcmannus. Thanks 4 the bubbles Imk lol 
We are also nhs waiting list got put on last april and thats us just at top of list now they told us waiting list would b bout a yr but was actually a long 18mnths the list is v long but hopefully u hear soon jellybaba.xx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

your welcome!!!  the neddles are grand hun not sore (for me) and they had no side effects for me, they actualy helped with headaches and sleep.  i had dr mcmanus this time, she done my ec and et thats all i seen of her but she was lovely.


----------



## wee-san (Aug 26, 2009)

yes she is luvley iv nt seen much of her either lol  thats encouraging about the needle as i was worried i wouldnt b able to inject myself as my dp would never b able to do it either hes scared of needles lol  xxx


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi.  I found the RFC excellent.  The sniffing gave me a few headaches but they cleared by drinking plenty of water.  The injections are ok.  After the first you'll be an old pro!  I had no major side effects at all.  Dr McManus done our egg collection - she is brilliant, and has a nice way about her.  All the best for treatment.


----------



## wee-san (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG i dnt believe it i just go a phone call frm rfc 2 say that they had sm slots free to start treatment this mnth  that was unexpected ive to start the drugs on th 24th im scared lol just had a wee cry there lol xxx


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Me too wee-san looks like we`ll be cycling together


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

wee san and yellazippy i am so pleased for you both and what is even better you will have each other as cycle buddies!!!!!


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

happy says wee san and yellazippy at last use are getting started, all the best of luck and ill be   ing away for use girls...xxxx


----------



## wee-san (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks everyone.  look forward to having u a a cycle buddy yellazippy when do u start ure drugs??xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

happy days wee san - hope to see you on NI thread

Congrats yellazippy too


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Yella and wee san congrats on geting started! 

Yella did you tell me that you signed for NHS ivf in Oct last year? I think we chatted bedfore and we were due to staet around the same time, we signed with Dr McFaul in Oct last year - wonder will we get the golden ticket phone call soon too??

OMG I am going to ring them! NOW


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Right me again! just phoned the RFC and they tell me that we will not get our letter of offer for tx until Oct- Dec and I told her that some of the girls I know (you lot on here) had already received their tx offer who signed at the same time as us and she asked me if the girls who had got letters of offer where on the western board and I said that I thought it didn't matter any more as all the lists had been amalgamated and she said that they all had been except for the Western board!

Something I didnt know....

But anyway, let hoping we get our go at tx soon - this waiting is driving me nuts!


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I got my phonecall today so I'll be cycling with wee-san yellazippy.  I got a phone call last night to say that they had free slots.  

I have to say though that I think it so unfair to the ladies on the western board    I don't think anyone was aware of that!


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Jellybaba sorry i never seen your post asking when i signed...it was june 08

Wee-san i start drugs on friday with crazykate..will you come over to the sept/oct cycle thread and join us so we can keep each other sane


----------

